# 80% Humidity



## Grownassman (Sep 21, 2006)

I bought a new 150 count Humidor. I seasoned the humidor and after pulling out the sponge in the baggie the RF was 90%. I left it closed for another whole day but the RF never changed. So I took the chance in leave the lid open for about 30 minutes and my RF read 80%. I closed it for another whole day and it never changed. I left it open for about 45 minutes this morning and it dropped to 75% but once I closed the lid it went back to 80% and has held their for two more days. My smokes are in my 50 count humidor and are fine but how long will it take to get down to 70-72% RF? Are their any other tricks to help the process?


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

What are you using for humidification?


----------



## Grownassman (Sep 21, 2006)

It is a rectangular black humidifier that came with the humidor. It is 5" wide by 3" tall. I used Griffo solution for wiping the lining down and in the humidifier. I also salt calibrated the hygrometer.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Do you have a digital hygrometer?If so open that humi and leave it open till the humidity comes down.Way way too high there...


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

Did you salt test your hygrometer??


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Get beads - will make your life so much easier...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9483


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

If you haven't done a salt test I would use the search feature to find the proper way to do that. You can also find threads on humidity beads. They work great. Read the stickys in the accessories forum.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Grownassman said:


> I bought a new 150 count Humidor. I seasoned the humidor and after pulling out the sponge in the baggie the RF was 90%. I left it closed for another whole day but the RF never changed. So I took the chance in leave the lid open for about 30 minutes and my RF read 80%. I closed it for another whole day and it never changed. I left it open for about 45 minutes this morning and it dropped to 75% but once I closed the lid it went back to 80% and has held their for two more days. My smokes are in my 50 count humidor and are fine but how long will it take to get down to 70-72% RF? Are their any other tricks to help the process?


Give the cedar some time to absorb some of the excess moisture. It took a few weeks for my humi to stabilize at the rh I wanted. If you are concerned after a few days, take the humidifier out and see what happens. Above all be patient.
:2 
Charles


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

the beads will make your live so much easier. i already have noticed the difference and i have only had the beads for a week


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Remove the humidification device and see what it settles to without it. To high of an RH and you run the risk of split wrappers.

Then get either the RH Beads or the Puck! (www.GetThePuck.com)

~Mark


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

How many days has it been since you started seasoning? The process can vary from a week to about 10 days.


----------



## Vanderburgh (Aug 9, 2006)

I bet your hygrometer is whacked. I have bought a bunch of analogue hygrometers, and I have never found an accurate one. Try and test with another digital hygrometer.

Heres a dumb question ... how humid is the room where the humidor is stored? My basement in the summer sometimes gets up to 75%, if I turn off my dehumidifier.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

dunng said:


> Get beads - will make your life so much easier...
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9483


:tpd: thats the way to go.


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :tpd: thats the way to go.


I agree.

beads = simplicity

But if you haven't already, you really should salt test to check your hygro.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Grownassman said:


> I used Griffo solution for wiping the lining down and in the humidifier. I also salt calibrated the hygrometer.


Never wipe down the inside of the humidor. Time will bring it to the correct humidity.

I would take the cigars out and leave the humidor open for a few days, just use the element included and be patient.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Another thing I would also like to know is what is the temp in the humi?


Plays a roll also.


Shawn


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

ShawnP said:


> Another thing I would also like to know is what is the temp in the humi?
> 
> Plays a roll also.
> 
> Shawn


that is a good point. if you have a lot of water/moisture and a lot of heat in the humi that creates a lot of humidity


----------



## stogie_kanobie_one (Feb 9, 2006)

It's interesting people say do not wipe down humidors. My first humidor came with manufacturers instructions that said WIPE DOWN THE INTERIOR with a damp sponge of distilled water. It is made of what I would consider a very thick high quality spanish cedar. I wiped it down then, and I have anytime I've needed to re-season it without any problems. That is the only humidor I ever use that method on since my other humidors gave different instructions. 

Go with beads when you can, but until then be sure not to over saturate the humidifier that came with it. The spnge based units themselves take time as well to be able to adjust to a proper 70% rh. Again my 75 ct. used the Oasis material up until about a month ago when I got beads in everything I own. I could go several months without even thinking about the rh. even with the Oasis material.

In short RH too high? 

The best trick is leave that puppy open for as long as it takes. If you find that 3 or 4 hours isn't doing it open it for 6 or 8. Since you know bringing rh back up won't be a problem and it is empty of sticks I see no problem leaving it open longer. Be advised that again the green foam material takes time to be able to maintain a proper 70 rh. So putting it back in may consistently just raise the rh beyond 70 until the PG migrates to the surface and all of that hokey doke. That is why a lot of people say screw it and just go with beads.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

stogie_kanobie_one said:


> It's interesting people say do not wipe down humidors. My first humidor came with manufacturers instructions that said WIPE DOWN THE INTERIOR with a damp sponge of distilled water. It is made of what I would consider a very thick high quality spanish cedar. I wiped it down then, and I have anytime I've needed to re-season it without any problems. That is the only humidor I ever use that method on since my other humidors gave different instructions.
> 
> Go with beads when you can, but until then be sure not to over saturate the humidifier that came with it. The spnge based units themselves take time as well to be able to adjust to a proper 70% rh. Again my 75 ct. used the Oasis material up until about a month ago when I got beads in everything I own. I could go several months without even thinking about the rh. even with the Oasis material.
> 
> ...


True, so many different opinions on how to season a humi. I think most of them work just in different time frames.

I lightly spray the inside of mine when I first get them and I do not use a bowl of water.

It works so I do that.

Just be patient and it will all work out, it always does.

Shawn


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

I have always wiped down my humi using distilled h20 and havent had an issue, I just make sure to use a very small amount of water.


----------



## Grownassman (Sep 21, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> How many days has it been since you started seasoning? The process can vary from a week to about 10 days.


4 days.


----------



## Grownassman (Sep 21, 2006)

moon said:


> Did you salt test your hygrometer??


Yes I did.


----------



## Grownassman (Sep 21, 2006)

n2advnture said:


> Remove the humidification device and see what it settles to without it. To high of an RH and you run the risk of split wrappers.
> 
> Then get either the RH Beads or the Puck! (www.GetThePuck.com)
> 
> ~Mark


Can you quickly explain the difference in the Puck and the RH Beads? I saw them on your website but I can't decide which one I need.


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Definitely get some beads or the Puck. To easily re-test your hygrometer you might want to try a Boveda One-Step Calibration Kit which you can get at Heartfelt. I had the same problem with one of my humis. I propped the lid open slightly with a small box of matches for a day. Brought the rh down below where I wanted it and then slowly brought it back up. Its been good ever since.


----------



## Vanderburgh (Aug 9, 2006)

There is nothing wrong with wiping down the inside of the humidor. I think that some manufactures avoid suggesting this, because some people might put too much water in - and if the humidor is a cheap one, you could expand the cedar too much and blow the joints. - or Stain the wood.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Grownassman said:


> Can you quickly explain the difference in the Puck and the RH Beads? I saw them on your website but I can't decide which one I need.


Check this out: www.GetThePuck.com

The Puck™ is self contained, portable humidity regulating device that utilizes the RH Beads. :u

~Mark


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

The most common variable in taking a RH reading is making sure that your hygrometer is calibrated. Digital hygrometers are typically off by 1% and as much as 8%, so salt testing in essential is determining the exact RH level in your humidor.

Other common variables that can effect your RH level are:
1.) Is it a new humidor or an existing humidor. New humidors need to be "seasoned" properly or they will continue to absorb moisture from whatever humidification device you are using as well as drawing moisture out of your cigars.

To season, simply place a bowl of distilled water into your closed humidor and LET IT SIT for 14-21 days. Add your humidification device and monitor it until the RH level settles. Then _slowly_ start adding cigars.

2.) Opening and closing you humidor frequently will introduce ambient humidity (humidity level outside of your humidor) into your relative humidity (the humidity level inside your humidor). If the ambient humidity is drier than the relative humidity, the humidification device will again be required to release more moisture to compensate.

3.) Adding new cigars to your humidor may quickly reduce the RH level as well. Dry cigars will absorb moisture the same as the wood of a new humidor.

Digital hygrometers are usually more accurate and reliable than analog. Regardless of what kind, it is important to maintain a humidity level of 68% to 72% inside of a humidor to properly preserve and age cigars. In order to monitor and adjust the humidity level inside of your humidor, the reading on the hygrometer must be somewhat accurate (plus or minus 2%).

How to Test and Calibrate a Hygrometer 
1.	Fill a milk bottle cap or other small container with salt, and add a few drops of distilled water - NOT enough to dissolve the salt, just enough to moisten it. You want the slurry to be thick and pasty.

2.	Put the cap inside of an air tight zip lock or plastic container along with your hygrometer. Then seal the bag or container (Tupperware works well).

3.	Wait 12 hours, then check the reading on your hygrometer without opening the bag or container (or quickly open the container and check if the container is not clear). 
If the reading is 75%, then your hygrometer is accurate and no adjustment is required.

If the reading is not precisely 75%, then adjust the hygrometer to 75% by turning the screw or dial on the back. This must be done immediately after removing from the bag or container, before room conditions cause the reading to change.

If there is no screw (or dial) to recalibrate your hygrometer, then you will just have to remember to add or subtract the difference between the test reading and 75%, in order to determine the actual humidity level inside of your humidor. For example, if your hygrometer test reading was 80%, then subtract 5% from the readings you get inside of your humidor, to determine the actual levels of humidity (e.g. a reading of 70% inside your humidor equals an actual humidity level of 65%).

Of course, once your seasoned and calibrated, I recommend using The Puck™ to regulate your RH perfectly.

Hope this helps!
~Mark


----------

